# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  CM9 - Έχω λάθος κάρτα?

## ncksm

Μόλις πήραμε καρτούλες CM9 και βλέπω τα παρακάτω:

iwlist ath0 channel
ath0 255 channels in total; available frequencies :
***
Είναι ιδέα μου ή η κάρτα παίζει μόνο σε αυτά τα κανάλια? Με τα  ::  τι γίνετε?

edit by spirosco: απαραιτητη λογοκρισια  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Μόλις πήραμε καρτούλες CM9 και βλέπω τα παρακάτω:
> 
> iwlist ath0 channel
> ath0 255 channels in total; available frequencies :
> ***
> Είναι ιδέα μου ή η κάρτα παίζει μόνο σε αυτά τα κανάλια? Με τα  τι γίνετε?


welcome to the club

----------


## ablaz3r

> welcome to the club


Ποιό club ρε παιδιά???? Tι τις πήραμε τις κάρτες???? Δεν παίζουν σε  ::  Ghz???

----------


## Achille

Νομίζω καλό θα ήταν να λέγατε και τι configuration έχετε...

----------


## Exoticom

πχ,Drivers ,Os κτλπ?

----------


## ncksm

> πχ,Drivers ,Os κτλπ?


Έχω δοκιμάσει με τους madwifi του shadowcaster (0.9.12.4) και με αυτούς από το portage του gentoo madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050224 (έχω gentoo όπως όλοι καταλάβαμε  ::  ) με kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r3.

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Exoticom
> 
> πχ,Drivers ,Os κτλπ?
> 
> 
> Έχω δοκιμάσει με τους madwifi του shadowcaster (0.9.12.4) και με αυτούς από το portage του gentoo madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050224 (έχω gentoo όπως όλοι καταλάβαμε  ) με kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r3.






> Which settings are determined by the regdomain/countrycode?
> 
> The countrycode and regdomain settings control the channels the card can operate on, as well as maximum transmission power, whether active scanning can be used, where and how ad-hoc mode can be used and also whether DFS support is required.
> What are regdomains and countrycodes?
> 
> The regdomain outlines regions of the world which share similar regulatory conditions. Countrycode allows a finer selection of one of the countries inside the given regdomain. Both settings are stored inside the EEPROM of your card, which will be used by default.
> 
> In addition to the "real" regdomains, there are so called "world wide roaming" pseudo regomain codes that seem to cover the union of ETSI and FCC requirements. This might bring some restrictions for you: ETSI requires stuff like DFS and TPC to be enabled, and disallows other features like active scanning in certain frequency ranges, which is not required by FCC. You'll find them programmed into most IBM-made cards.
> How can I change the regdomain or countrycode that Madwifi uses?
> ...

----------


## aangelis

```
modprobe ath_pci countrycode=276
```


Το θέμα είναι πως θα το κάνουμε αυτό με το Debian Sarge και το hotplug.

Δοκίμασα στο /etc/modules




> ath_pci countrycode=276


αλλα δεν έγινε τίποτα.

----------


## nvak

Οι 5 δεν είναι ακόμα νόμιμοι. Έχουν γίνει κάποια δοκιμαστικά λινκ.
Η τεχνική συζήτηση για τους 5 γίνεται σε κλειστή ενότητα που έχουν πρόσβαση οι ΒΒ κόμβοι για ευνόητους λόγους.

----------


## paravoid

> Έχουν γίνει κάποια δοκιμαστικά λινκ.


Α ώστε είναι δοκιμαστικά τα link σου;
Και μετά λέτε για τα "δοκιμαστικά tunnels";  ::

----------


## nvak

> Α ώστε είναι δοκιμαστικά τα link σου;
> Και μετά λέτε για τα "δοκιμαστικά tunnels";


  ::

----------


## ncksm

> Οι 5 δεν είναι ακόμα νόμιμοι. Έχουν γίνει κάποια δοκιμαστικά λινκ.
> Η τεχνική συζήτηση για τους 5 γίνεται σε κλειστή ενότητα που έχουν πρόσβαση οι ΒΒ κόμβοι για ευνόητους λόγους.


Μα και εμείς κάνουμε δοκιμαστικό link για την πτυχιακή μας. 

Άλλωστε δεν έχω πρόσβαση στην κλειστή τεχνική συζήτηση, διότι δεν είμαι BB. 
Για να γίνω όμως BB πρέπει να στήσω link. 
Για να στήσω link πρέπει να κάνω δοκιμές. 
Για να κάνω δοκιμές πρέπει να έχω εξοπλισμό. 
Αν έχω εξοπλισμό θα έχω και απορίες.
Αν έχω απορίες πρέπει να τις κάνω στο κλειστό forum. 
Στο κλειστό forum δεν μπαίνω γιατί δεν είμαι BB.....

Τί έγινε ρε παιδιά????? 
 ::

----------


## sbolis

> Τί έγινε ρε παιδιά?????


Τίποτα σοβαρό. Σε πήραν τα σκάγια από αλλού. Οι αμερικάνοι το λένε "collateral damage". 

Κάνε δουλεία σου απλώς όταν χρειαστεί ν' αναφερθείς στην "άλλη" μπάντα, βάζε ένα "  ::  "
 ::

----------


## nvak

> Άλλωστε δεν έχω πρόσβαση στην κλειστή τεχνική συζήτηση, διότι δεν είμαι BB. 
> Για να γίνω όμως BB πρέπει να στήσω link. 
> Για να στήσω link πρέπει να κάνω δοκιμές. 
> Για να κάνω δοκιμές πρέπει να έχω εξοπλισμό. 
> Αν έχω εξοπλισμό θα έχω και απορίες.
> Αν έχω απορίες πρέπει να τις κάνω στο κλειστό forum. 
> Στο κλειστό forum δεν μπαίνω γιατί δεν είμαι BB.....


Λοιπόν στήνεις δύο ΒΒ, ένα με RF και ένα με Netsailor στα 2,4 για αρχή (δουλεύουν εκεί οι cm9 ) γίνεσαι ΒΒ και εν συνεχεία κάνουμε δοκιμές μαζί  :: 

(αντε γιατί έμεινες ο μόνος client στην ομνι μου και είναι καιρός να κατέβει )

----------


## Ygk

Αφού Νικόλα έχουν μονταριστεί για Link με τον ablaz3r μην τους τα γυρνάς όλα τούμπα!!

Ας τους ευχηθούμε καλή επιτυχία στο speedy & βλέπουνε μετά που θα την γυρίσουνε την Andrew του ncksm. 

Ηταν κρίμα να πηγαίνει στράφι η γνώση του ncksm.

----------


## Achille

> ```
> modprobe ath_pci countrycode=276
> ```
> 
> 
> Το θέμα είναι πως θα το κάνουμε αυτό με το Debian Sarge και το hotplug.
> 
> Δοκίμασα στο /etc/modules
> 
> ...


echo "options ath_pci countrycode=276" > /etc/modutils/madwifi
update-modules

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> modprobe ath_pci countrycode=276
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν παίζει ούτε και αυτό.  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Ενοείται ότι μετά πρέπει να ρίξεις τα modules και να τα ξανα φορτώσεις το έκανες αυτό ε?

Εάν όχι κάντο με το χέρι. 

Πρώτα :


```
rmmod ath_pci
rmmod ath_hal
rmmod ath_rate_onoe
rmmod wlan
```

και για να ξαναφορτώσεις τα modules με τo "πειραματικό" countrycode :



```
modprobe ath_pci countrycode=276
```

Και καλό είναι να μάθουμε πρώτα τίποτα για το linux και μετά να αρχίσουμε τους πειραματισμούς, εξάλλου δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις και το bb με την τόση κίνηση που απαιτεί τόσο μεγάλο εύρος ζώνης  :: , οπότε ξεκίνα κανονικά με b και μετά άμα απαιτηθεί θα είσαι έτοιμος για νέες adventure.  ::  

Νομίζω πάντως ότι αυτό που ήταν αναγκαίο για κόμβους μεγάλης σημασίας με πολλύ κίνηση μερικοί το έχουν δει για πλάκα. Άντε να γυρίσω και εγώ το AP μου σε πειραματικό να γελάσουμε...

----------


## ablaz3r

> Ενοείται ότι μετά πρέπει να ρίξεις τα modules και να τα ξανα φορτώσεις το έκανες αυτό ε?
> 
> Εάν όχι κάντο με το χέρι. 
> 
> Πρώτα :
> 
> 
> ```
> rmmod ath_pci
> ...


Δυστυχώς ούτε αυτό δουλεύει  :: . Δεν μπορούμε με κάποιο τρόπο να κάνουμε port τον driver από το mikrotik στο Debian? Λέω εγώ τώρα...  ::

----------


## sbolis

> Δεν μπορούμε με κάποιο τρόπο να κάνουμε port τον driver από το mikrotik στο Debian? Λέω εγώ τώρα...


http://www.mattfoster.clara.co.uk/madwifi-5.htm




> And yes, the HAL is closed source and only available as ready compiled binary for a bunch of different architectures.
> 
> To easily see architectures the HAL is built for, see: http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/m ... al/public/
> If the version you need isn't there, then consider asking (nicely) on the madwifi-devel list.

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ablaz3r
> 
> Δεν μπορούμε με κάποιο τρόπο να κάνουμε port τον driver από το mikrotik στο Debian? Λέω εγώ τώρα... :)
> 
> 
> http://www.mattfoster.clara.co.uk/madwifi-5.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Νομίζω πως κάτι δεν κατάλαβες καλά.
Νομίζω πως όλοι (ή σχεδόν όλοι) ξέρουμε για το madwifi. 
Υποθέτω πως ο ablaz3r μίλαγε για τον driver που έχει το mikrotik για τις Atheros, το οποία ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το madwifi. Μάλλον το θέλει για να χρησιμοποιήσει ορισμένα "special" features που έχει ο συγκεκριμένος driver (π.χ. ξεχείλωμα).
Η απάντηση είναι πως ναι, γίνεται να πάρεις το module (μάλλον θα αναγκαστείς να πάρεις και τον πυρήνα βέβαια) και να τρέξεις Debian userland. Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι πως αυτός ο driver δεν θα παίζει με wireless tools (δεν έχει wireless extensions δηλαδή) και γίνεται configure μόνο με τα tools της mikrotik (private ioctls).
Πολύς κόπος δηλαδή, χωρίς σημαντικά οφέλη (για πόσο θα παίζεις σε ξεχειλωμένα;).

----------


## ablaz3r

> Πολύς κόπος δηλαδή, χωρίς σημαντικά οφέλη (για πόσο θα παίζεις σε ξεχειλωμένα.


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η atheros μου παίζει με madwifi μέχρι 5.3Ghz και η grid είναι για 5.8... Οπότε πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να την κάνω να παίξει στα 5.8Ghz...

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sbolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ablaz3r
> 
> ...


Ρίξε μια ματιά στο microtik να δεις πως είναι ο driver και εάν τον πάρεις σφύρα μου.... Module? Μάλλον όχι... Merged ναι.  ::  

I hate Microtik.

----------


## tlogic

Επειδή το ίδιο πρόβλημα έιχα αντιμετωπίσει και εγώ όταν πήρα στα χέρια
μου την Atheros έψαξα αρκετά στην mailing list του madwifi και βρήκα ότι
η λύση για να ενεργοποιήσεις περισσότερα κανάλια είναι να αλλάξεις το
regdomain στην EEPROM της κάρτας.

Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις το παρακάτω πρόγραμμα
που κάνω attach με τον εξής τρόπο:

1. Το κάνεις compile με: 


```
gcc ar5k.c -o ar5k
```

Αν το μηχάνημα που θες να το τρέξεις δεν έχει το gcc
τότε εναλλακτικά μπορείς να το κάνεις static compile 
σε ένα άλλο μηχάνημα με:


```
gcc -static ar5k.c -o ar5k
```

και μετά να το μεταφέρεις σε εκείνο το μηχάνημα.

2. Σε αυτό το βήμα πρέπει να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι είναι
φορτωμένο το ath_pci module για αυτό κάνουμε:


```
modprobe ath_pci
```

Στη συνέχεια τρέχουμε:


```
lspci -v
```

για να βρούμε τη διευθυνση μνήμης που βρίσκεται η Atheros κάρτα.
Στο αποτέλεσμα της εντολής ψάχνουμε κάτι σαν το παρακάτω:



> 0000:00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
> Subsystem: Fujitsu Limited.: Unknown device 1234
> Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 12
> Memory at *80000000* (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
> Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2


Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι αυτό που είναι με έντονους χαρακτήρες.
*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!! Αυτό δεν είναι πάντα 80000000!!
Αυτή είναι η τιμή που έχει στο δικό μου σύστημα!
Στο δικό σας θα έχει διαφορετική τιμή.*

3. Τρέχουμε την εντολή με τις κατάλληλες παραμέτρους:


```
./ar5k 0x80000000 0x10
```

Όπου 0x80000000 είναι η μνήμη την οποία βρίσκεται η κάρτα.
(Οι έντονοι χαρακτήρες από το βήμα 2 στους οποίους προσθέσαμε μπροστά το 0x)
Και 0x10 είναι το regdomain που θέλουμε να βάλουμε στην κάρτα.
Μερικά regdomain είναι τα παρακάτω:


```
0x10 (FCC)
0x20 (DOC)
0x30 (ETSI)
0x31 (Spain)
0x32 (France)
0x40 (MKK-Japan)
0xFF (debug)
```

Ενα από τα 0x10 - 0x30 μου είχε ανοίξει κανάλια στην συχνότητα 5.8Ghz.
Επίσης μην χρησιμοποιήσεται το 0xFF γιατί απότι είχα διαβάσει σε μία
mailing list κάτι παθαίνει η κάρτα και κολάει και μπορεί να αχρηστευτεί!

Εάν βάλετε λάθος regdomain υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ξεκινάει ο
driver (ath_pci) και να μην βλέπει το σύστημα την κάρτα σας,
οπότε δε θα μπορείτε να επαναφέρετε το σωστό regdomain.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε το patch που 
βρίσκεται σε αυτή http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/m...msg_id=9000820
τη σελίδα και να ξανακάνεται build τον madwifi.

Το πρόγραμμα (ar5k.c) που είναι attached το βρήκα εδώ:
http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/m...msg_id=8966525

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!
Αυτό το πρόγραμμα πειράζει την EEPROM της κάρτας και υπάρχει
κίνδυνος να την αχρηστέψει.
Εγώ δεν φέρω καμία ευθύνη αν χρησιμοποιώντας τα παραπάνω
καταφέρετε να την καταστρέψετε*.

----------


## aangelis

Παίζει μια χαρά!

----------


## Vigor

> Παίζει μια χαρά!


Δεν μας λές και με ποιό country code 



```
0x10 (FCC) 
0x20 (DOC) 
0x30 (ETSI) 
0x31 (Spain) 
0x32 (France) 
0x40 (MKK-Japan) 
0xFF (debug)
```

το έκανες να δουλέψει?

----------


## tlogic

Και ποια κανάλια έχεις τώρα διαθέσιμα?  ::  




> swordfish:~# cat /proc/sys/dev/ath0/regdomain
> 0
> swordfish:~# iwlist ath0 chan
> ath0 255 channels in total; available frequencies :
> ****
> 
> 
> moderated by John70
> 
> ...


Αυτά από εμένα

Οπως είπα με 0x30 ή 0x10 ανοιγεί περισσότερα κανάλια.
Απλά αυτή τη στιγμή παίζει έτσι το bb και δεν μπορώ να πειραματιστώ.

Πάντως αν κάποιος δοκιμάσει και βρεί κανάλια στους *******ας το γράψει!

----------


## aangelis

με x10




> ****
> 
> 
> moderated by John70
> 
> 
> ****

----------


## aangelis

Με x10 έχει τα περισσότερα

Με x30 μαλλον δεν βγάζει τα κανάλια πάνω απο 100

----------


## john70

Παρακαλώ καμία αναφορά σε Παράνομες συχνότητες ....

----------


## paravoid

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στο microtik να δεις πως είναι ο driver και εάν τον πάρεις σφύρα μου.... Module? Μάλλον όχι... Merged ναι.


Έχω ρίξει, το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα όταν έπεσε στα χέρια μου  :: 
Φυσικά και είναι module.
Αυτό γιατί το license του πυρήνα έχει exception από το GPL για τα modules (συγκεκριμένα exported symbols βέβαια), οπότε μπορούν να δίνουν closed-source το module ενώ αν ήταν patched στον πυρήνα θα έπρεπε να δώσουν full source  ::

----------


## tlogic

> Με x10 έχει τα περισσότερα
> 
> Με x30 μαλλον δεν βγάζει τα κανάλια πάνω απο 100


Και για να επανέλθουμε, πρόσφατα διάβασα στη mailing list
του Voyage Linux ότι *με 0x61 ανοίγει όλα τα κανάλια*
αλλά δεν υποστηρίζει turbo mode.
Επίσης το countrycode πρέπει να είναι 0.

Βέβαια δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά με την πρώτη ευκαιρία
θα το κάνω για να σας πω αποτελέσματα.

Αυτά για όσους χρησιμοποιούν ακόμα linux...

----------


## mojiro

δινεις το λινκ, να διαβασουμε και εμεις ?

----------


## Vigor

Όντως θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο να το μάθουμε.

----------


## tlogic

> δινεις το λινκ, να διαβασουμε και εμεις ?


Στη δεύτερη σελίδα του παρόντος έχω γράψει αναλητικότατα
πως αλλάζεις το regdomain σε μία CM9...

Το mail απλά αναφέρει ότι το 0x61 ανοίγει όλα τα κανάλια:
http://list.voyage.hk/pipermail/voya...er/000436.html

----------


## acoul

Τα κανάλια που ανοίγουν με το 0x61 σε Voyage/Debian Linux είναι:



> Channel 34 : 5.17 GHz
> Channel 36 : 5.18 GHz
> Channel 38 : 5.19 GHz
> Channel 40 : 5.2 GHz
> Channel 42 : 5.21 GHz
> Channel 44 : 5.22 GHz
> Channel 46 : 5.23 GHz
> Channel 48 : 5.24 GHz
> Channel 52 : 5.26 GHz
> ...

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχουν κάποιες πληροφορίες εδώ:

http://www.5ghz.awmn/viewtopic.php?t=77
http://www.5ghz.gr/viewtopic.php?t=77

----------


## acoul

Διστυχώς η παρακάτω μπάντα παραμένει κλειδωμένη:



> UNII 5.470-5.725GHz	In- and Outdoor	NA	1000mW	ETS 300-328

----------


## nkar

Πάντως με το mikroΜπρικι αν βάλετε σαν χώρα οποιαδήποτε της
Λατινικης αμερικης (σχεδον) ανοιγει 35 κανάλια στο σύνολο
Αν μάλιστα βάλετε Japan4 ανοιγει και κάτω από τα 5Ghz (καπου
4-5 κανάλια) αλλά τότε κλειδώνει σχεδόν όλα τα πάνω από
5Ghz

Αρα με το microΜπρικι μπορεις να έχεις περίπου 40 κανάλια

Με το Linux ποιός είναι ο max αριθμός καναλιών?
Με το 0χ61 είδα καμμιά 30αρια στην προηγούμενη λίστα

----------


## Acinonyx

> Διστυχώς η παρακάτω μπάντα παραμένει κλειδωμένη:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNII 5.470-5.725GHz	In- and Outdoor	NA	1000mW	ETS 300-328


  ::   ::   ::  

Εκεί παίζω...

Τι εννοείς κλειδωμένη;


```
          Channel 100 : 5.5 GHz
          Channel 104 : 5.52 GHz
          Channel 108 : 5.54 GHz
          Channel 112 : 5.56 GHz
          Channel 116 : 5.58 GHz
          Channel 120 : 5.6 GHz
          Channel 124 : 5.62 GHz
          Channel 128 : 5.64 GHz
          Channel 132 : 5.66 GHz
          Channel 136 : 5.68 GHz
```

----------


## trendy

Δεν είναι ολόκληρη...
Λείπουν τα κανάλια 96,98,140,142

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάνεις κάποιος λάθος..

Το 140 υπάρχει και μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί.

Τα άλλα όμως είναι παράνομα γιατί με την διαμόρφωση OFDM θα βγαίνουν εκτός τον ορίων 5470-5725 που δίνει η CEPT.



```
CEPT
(European) 	(5.47 - 5.725) 	5600xxx 	
100		5500
104		5520
108		5540
112		5560
116		5580
120		5600
124		5620
128		5640
132		5660
136		5680
140		5700
```

6 καναλια μη επικαλυπτόμενα νομίζω μας φτάνουν (αν φροντίζουμε να μην δημιουργούμε και θόρυβο).

----------


## papashark

96=5480 +-10, ήτοι 5470 εώς 5490.

Eκτός αν η εκπομπή στα 5469 (+11 από το κεντρικό) είναι περισσότερη από 0db (αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να έχει 30db λιγότερα από τον κεντρικό λοβό, οπότε αν ο κεντρικός λοβός είναι 30db, εκεί πρέπει να είναι 0).





> 6 καναλια μη επικαλυπτόμενα νομίζω μας φτάνουν (αν φροντίζουμε να μην δημιουργούμε και θόρυβο).


Γιατί τα μετρας ως 6 και όχι ως 11 ? (που με το 96 θα ήταν 12)

----------


## dti

> 96=5480 +-10, ήτοι 5470 εώς 5490.


Σωστά! Κι εμένα μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση στο MikroTik που έχω στο routerboard (που δεν έχει ενεργοποιημένο το superchannel) οτι ξεκινά από τα 5500 κι όχι από τα 5480. Κι αυτό άσχετα ποια χώρα θα επιλέξεις...

----------


## papashark

Μήπως κάπου κάνω λάθος ?

----------


## trendy

> Κάνεις κάποιος λάθος..
> 
> Το 140 υπάρχει και μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί.


Σωστά δικό μου λάθος.



> Τα άλλα όμως είναι παράνομα γιατί με την διαμόρφωση OFDM θα βγαίνουν εκτός τον ορίων 5470-5725 που δίνει η CEPT.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CEPT
> (European) 	(5.47 - 5.725) 	5600xxx 	
> 100		5500
> 104		5520
> ...


Πάσο, δεν ήξερα πόσο εύρος έχει το κάθε κανάλι στο OFDM.

----------


## papashark

Το εύρως είναι 20MHz

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το εύρως είναι 20MHz


Δημιουργούνται σημαντικού μεγέθους παράγωγα (>-30db)σε ένα έυρος μέχρι και +-20MHz από την κεντρική συχντότητα...

Και πρακτικά έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι αν δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις 2 λινκ σε διπλανά καναλια θα παίζουν με μεγαλο latency.

Σημειωσα με κοκκινο και πράσινο τις ομάδες καναλιών που δεν επικαλύπτονται (ή επικαλύπτονται πολύ λίγο).

100 5500 (5480-5520)
104 5520 (5500-5540)
108 5540 (5520-5560)
112 5560 (5540-5580)
116 5580 (5560-5600)
120 5600 (5580-5620)
124 5620 (5600-5640)
128 5640 (5620-5660)
132 5660 (5640-5680)
136 5680 (5660-5700)
140 5700 (5680-5720)

Είναι 5 (πρασινα) ή 6 (κοκκινα)..

----------


## trendy

Ωραίος Acinonyx!
Κατατοπιστικό το γράφημα και η ομαδοποίηση των καναλιών!

----------


## papashark

> 96=5480 +-10, ήτοι 5470 εώς 5490.
> 
> Eκτός αν η εκπομπή στα 5469 (+11 από το κεντρικό) είναι περισσότερη από 0db (αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να έχει 30db λιγότερα από τον κεντρικό λοβό, οπότε αν ο κεντρικός λοβός είναι 30db, εκεί πρέπει να είναι 0).


Το γράφημα που έσωσε ο acinonyx παρότι είναι για το 802.11g, καλύπτει και το a.

Πάντως παρότι τα κανάλια τα βγάζει 6 μη επικαλυπτόμενα ο Βασίλης, στην πράξη με διαφορετικές πολώσεις, απομακρύνοντας την μία κεραία από την άλλη, και σε διαφορετικές κατευθήνσεις, μπορείς και τα χρησιμοποιείεις όλα.

Πχ όταν ένα πιάτο έχει FtB ratio -40db και απέχει από την πλάτη του άλλου 1 μέτρο, τότε έχουμε Signal=30db Eirp - 40 db FTBr- [email protected]μ -40db FTBr = -93db σήμα. Άμα αλλάξεις και την πόλωση ή το ένα μέτρο διαφορά το κάνεις 2, τότε απλά δεν θα το ακούς καν.

----------


## ngia

> Δημιουργούνται σημαντικού μεγέθους παράγωγα (>-30db)σε ένα έυρος μέχρι και +-20MHz από την κεντρική συχντότητα...
> 
> Και πρακτικά έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι αν δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις 2 λινκ σε διπλανά καναλια θα παίζουν με μεγαλο latency.
> 
> Σημειωσα με κοκκινο και πράσινο τις ομάδες καναλιών που δεν επικαλύπτονται (ή επικαλύπτονται πολύ λίγο).
> 
> 100 5500 (5480-5520)
> 104 5520 (5500-5540)
> 108 5540 (5520-5560)
> ...


Θεωρητικά μια καρτούλα που τηρεί τη μάσκα που εικονίζεται δεν χρειάζεται 40ΜΗz απόσταση κανάλι με κανάλι για να μην επικαλύπτονται τα κανάλια.

Με απόσταση 25ΜΗz, η ουρίτσα από το ένα που μπαίνει στο φάσμα του διπλανού γίνεται λιγότερο από -20dB, και άρα αν υποθέσουμε ότι η λήψη από το χρήσιμο και την παρεμβολή έχουν το ίδιο μέγεθος, η παρεμβολή δεν θα πρέπει να μας πειράζει.

----------


## Acinonyx

-20db είναι πολλά! 

Μη ξεχνάς ότι οι περισσότεροι έχουμε τετραπλούς adaptorες. Ισχύει περίπου το ίδιο που ίσχυε και στο b. Παρεμβάλονται αλλά την "παλευουν" λίγο καλύτερα όταν είναι σε διαφορετικές πολώσεις. 

Δοκιμάστε να βάλετε 2 λινκ σε διπλανά κανάλια να δείτε τι γίνεται..  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Δοκιμάστε να βάλετε 2 λινκ σε διπλανά κανάλια να δείτε τι γίνεται..


 5ghz party .....

----------


## koki

```
                0xFF:	All domain

                0x10:	FCC(North America) domain

                0x20:	IC domain

                0x30:	ETSI(Europe) domain

                0x31:	Spain domain

                0x32:	France domain

                0x40:	MKK(Japan) domain

                0x41:	Telec(Japan) domain

                0x42:	ARIB(Japan) domain
```



```
;FCC 0x10 "16" 1-11 USA
;DOC 0x20 "32" 1-11 Canada
;ETSI 0x30 "48" 1-13 most of Europe
;Spain 0x31 "49" 10-11
;France 0x32 "50" 10-13
;MKK 0x40 "64" 1-14 Japan
;ARIB 0x41 "65" 1-14 (Default)
```




Κατ'αρχάς τα παραπάνω.

Κατόπιν να ρωτήσω αν κανείς άλλος που έχει πειραματιστεί είχε κάποιο αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα:

Δε μου κάθονται καλά τα country codes με σχ. όλα τα regdomains εκτός από το Αμερικάνικο και το (1ο) Ιαπωνικό.

Τα λάθη κατόπιν καρφωτού regdomain στην cm9 όταν πάω να βάλω country code μοιάζουν με τα παρακάτω:


```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
ath%d: unable to collect channel list from hal; regdomain likely 48 country code 276
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
ath%d: unable to collect channel list from hal; regdomain likely 48 country code 276
```

Συνήθως μένω με τα διόλου χρήσιμα:
Channel 36 : 5.18 GHz


```
          Channel 40 : 5.2 GHz
          Channel 44 : 5.22 GHz
          Channel 48 : 5.24 GHz
          Channel 52 : 5.26 GHz
          Channel 56 : 5.28 GHz
          Channel 60 : 5.3 GHz
          Channel 64 : 5.32 GHz
```

Το 0x61 μου βγάζει τα ίδια παραπάνω λάθη. Αντίστοιχα και το 0x66 που φάνηκε να έχει η άλλη κάρτα μου (που είχε πολύ πράγμα ανοικτό). 

Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## koki

Λοιπόν φίλες μου τηλεθεάτριες δεν ξέρω τι έφταιγε ακριβώς, αλλά πλέον χωρίς να επιδιώκω να περάσω countrycode και με 


```
modprobe -r ath_pci && modprobe ath_pci && ./ar5k 0xd0000000 0x66 && modprobe -r ath_pci
```

 (για να μην προλάβει να γίνει κάτι που έχασα)
όλα είναι ΟΚ, έχει αρκετά, αλλά κυρίως έχει να (ελίζουμε) έννομα.


Να ενημερώσω ότι εξ αρχής με το ccode δεν είχα αποτέλεσμα, καθώ η μία cm9 (5212) είχε διαφορετικό από την άλλη regulatory domain (πιθανώς) και έτσι αρνιόταν πεισματικά να μου δείξει τίποτε διαφορετικό από τα (μάλλον) ιαπωνικά, τα οποία προφανώς μου ήταν μάλλον άχρηστα.  ::

----------


## machine22

Με modprobe ath_pci φορτώνονται και οι τέσσερις κάρτες κανονικά με countrycode=0 . αν όμως βάλω modprobe ath_pci countrycode xxx τότε η τέταρτη cm9 είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει. Τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## Acinonyx

Τσέκαρε το regdomain σε κάθε κάρτα.. Είναι το ίδιο και στις τεσσερις;

----------


## machine22

Στην τρίτη κάρτα είναι διαφορετικό αλλά αυτή παίζει κανονικά. Το πρόβλημα είναι στην τέταρτη. Εκτός και αν δεν την φορτώνει καθόλου μιας και την ath2 δεν την έχω ενεργοποιημένη. Λες να μην παίρνει υπ’οψιν καν την τρίτη και να θεωρεί την ath3 σαν ath2?

----------


## Acinonyx

Με μπέρδεψες λιγάκι...

Αν έχει διαφορετικό domain τότε πρέπει να την "γράψεις". Τι domain έχει αυτή και τι οι άλλες και που την αγόρασες;

----------


## machine22

Όλες ίδιες ήταν αρχικά αλλά την μία την είχα πειράξει με το ar5k. Τώρα που το ξαναδοκίμασα απλά δεν γινόταν. Μπας και φταίει το pin 13?

----------


## koki

Δε γινόταν να αλλάξεις το regdomain μεσω ar5k? Εάν ναι, δοκίμασε να κάνεις unload και load τους driver μία, και μετά ξαναδοκίμασε.

----------


## machine22

Unload – load και δούλεψε. 
thanks

----------


## [email protected]

μπορει κάποιος να μου στειλει το ar5k.c γιατι δεν μπορω να το βρω, το Link στη sourceforge δεν είναι έγκυρο πλεον
morpheus (ντοτ) me (ατ) gmail (ντοτ) κομ
Ευχαριστώ

EDIT: Τελικά το βρηκα αλλα δεν κρατησα το url, θα το βρω παντως!

Έχω CM6 απο τον γνωστό προμηθευτή, και αρχικα ειχαν country code 0 αν θυμαμαι καλά. Παρακάτω ποστάρω τα διαθεσιμα καναλια με τα διαφορα regdomains και countrycode παντα 0 (Debug).
EDIT: Τελικα το αφησα 0x37 γιατι ειναι το μονο που μου δινει 5500-5700 και ειδα οτι τελικα και χωρις να φορτωσω το ath_pci με countrycode=0 μου δινει τα ιδια καναλια. Παρατήρησα επίσης οτι πλεον με 0χ37 μου δινει txpower μεχρι 17 ενω πριν ειχα μεχρι 14

Οι κάρτες είναι σε 4πλο ανταπτορα, και το λειτουργικο Slackware
(Έχω δυο ιδιες καρτες και δοκιμαζα 1 regdomain στην καθε μια για αυτο βλεπετε ath0 και ath1)

0x10


```
ath0      45 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 36 : 5.18 GHz
          Channel 40 : 5.2 GHz
          Channel 42 : 5.21 GHz
          Channel 44 : 5.22 GHz
          Channel 48 : 5.24 GHz
          Channel 50 : 5.25 GHz
          Channel 52 : 5.26 GHz
          Channel 56 : 5.28 GHz
          Channel 58 : 5.29 GHz
          Channel 60 : 5.3 GHz
          Channel 64 : 5.32 GHz
          Channel 149 : 5.745 GHz
          Channel 152 : 5.76 GHz
          Channel 153 : 5.765 GHz
          Channel 157 : 5.785 GHz
          Channel 160 : 5.8 GHz
          Channel 161 : 5.805 GHz
          Channel 165 : 5.825 GHz
          Current Channel=0
```


0x20


```
ath1      40 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 36 : 5.18 GHz
          Channel 40 : 5.2 GHz
          Channel 44 : 5.22 GHz
          Channel 48 : 5.24 GHz
          Channel 52 : 5.26 GHz
          Channel 56 : 5.28 GHz
          Channel 60 : 5.3 GHz
          Channel 64 : 5.32 GHz
          Channel 149 : 5.745 GHz
          Channel 153 : 5.765 GHz
          Channel 157 : 5.785 GHz
          Channel 161 : 5.805 GHz
          Channel 165 : 5.825 GHz
          Current Channel=0
```


0x30


```
ath0      34 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 12 : 2.467 GHz
          Channel 13 : 2.472 GHz
          Channel 36 : 5.18 GHz
          Channel 40 : 5.2 GHz
          Channel 44 : 5.22 GHz
          Channel 48 : 5.24 GHz
          Channel 52 : 5.26 GHz
          Channel 56 : 5.28 GHz
          Channel 60 : 5.3 GHz
          Channel 64 : 5.32 GHz
          Current Channel=0
```

0x31


```
ath1      34 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 12 : 2.467 GHz
          Channel 13 : 2.472 GHz
          Channel 36 : 5.18 GHz
          Channel 40 : 5.2 GHz
          Channel 44 : 5.22 GHz
          Channel 48 : 5.24 GHz
          Channel 52 : 5.26 GHz
          Channel 56 : 5.28 GHz
          Channel 60 : 5.3 GHz
          Channel 64 : 5.32 GHz
          Current Channel=0
```

0x32


```
ath0      34 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 12 : 2.467 GHz
          Channel 13 : 2.472 GHz
          Channel 36 : 5.18 GHz
          Channel 40 : 5.2 GHz
          Channel 44 : 5.22 GHz
          Channel 48 : 5.24 GHz
          Channel 52 : 5.26 GHz
          Channel 56 : 5.28 GHz
          Channel 60 : 5.3 GHz
          Channel 64 : 5.32 GHz
          Current Channel=0
```

0x37


```
ath1      45 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 12 : 2.467 GHz
          Channel 13 : 2.472 GHz
          Channel 36 : 5.18 GHz
          Channel 40 : 5.2 GHz
          Channel 44 : 5.22 GHz
          Channel 48 : 5.24 GHz
          Channel 52 : 5.26 GHz
          Channel 56 : 5.28 GHz
          Channel 60 : 5.3 GHz
          Channel 64 : 5.32 GHz
          Channel 100 : 5.5 GHz
          Channel 104 : 5.52 GHz
          Channel 108 : 5.54 GHz
          Channel 112 : 5.56 GHz
          Channel 116 : 5.58 GHz
          Channel 120 : 5.6 GHz
          Channel 124 : 5.62 GHz
          Channel 128 : 5.64 GHz
          Channel 132 : 5.66 GHz
          Channel 136 : 5.68 GHz
          Channel 140 : 5.7 GHz
          Current Channel=0
```

0x40


```
ath0      31 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 12 : 2.467 GHz
          Channel 13 : 2.472 GHz
          Channel 14 : 2.484 GHz
          Channel 34 : 5.17 GHz
          Channel 38 : 5.19 GHz
          Channel 42 : 5.21 GHz
          Channel 46 : 5.23 GHz
          Current Channel=0
```

0x61


```
ath0      31 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 12 : 2.467 GHz
          Channel 13 : 2.472 GHz
          Channel 14 : 2.484 GHz
          Channel 34 : 5.17 GHz
          Channel 38 : 5.19 GHz
          Channel 42 : 5.21 GHz
          Channel 46 : 5.23 GHz
          Current Channel=0
```

0x00


```
ath0      45 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 36 : 5.18 GHz
          Channel 40 : 5.2 GHz
          Channel 42 : 5.21 GHz
          Channel 44 : 5.22 GHz
          Channel 48 : 5.24 GHz
          Channel 50 : 5.25 GHz
          Channel 52 : 5.26 GHz
          Channel 56 : 5.28 GHz
          Channel 58 : 5.29 GHz
          Channel 60 : 5.3 GHz
          Channel 64 : 5.32 GHz
          Channel 149 : 5.745 GHz
          Channel 152 : 5.76 GHz
          Channel 153 : 5.765 GHz
          Channel 157 : 5.785 GHz
          Channel 160 : 5.8 GHz
          Channel 161 : 5.805 GHz
          Channel 165 : 5.825 GHz
          Current Channel=0
```

0xFF δεν δοκιμασα.

----------


## cheetah

Σε μια atheros cm6 (AR5212) το προγραμματακι βγαζει eeprom read timeout και μετα EEPROM read failed . Μετα προσπαθει να γράψει το regdomain που το έδωσα (0x10) αλλα μάταια. Any ideas ?

unload - load έκανα τπτ παλι ...

----------

